# My dog is suddenly desperate to eat grass and has been sick.



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

My dog has never been a grass eater. When I took him out he ate some and came back and was sick. Now he is so desperate to get out and eat some more he is barking by the door. It is near the time he needs the toilet, but if I take him out he just goes to eat the grass and doesn't want to come back in. I've no idea what has triggered this off and have had to keep him on his lead to get him back in. Thanks.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Not sure if it is right or wrong, but if Kilo is desperate to eat grass and be sick I let him as I figure that he needs to be - usually if his stomach is very empty and he wants to vomit bile.

Having said that, if there were any other signs and symptoms that concerned me I would at least ring the vet for some advice for peace of mind.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Eating grass can often settle a sickly stomach and it's like a medicine for dogs. The grass seems to help bring the vomit up, it also passes out the other end too.

Kali used to do this often, so much so that two months ago I had her tummy scanned looking for a cause and blood tests done. Nothing abnormal in the scan but the bloods showed up slight indications of acute pancreatitis. She now has a low fat diet and has had no other sickness bout at all.

With your dog it doesn't mean the same as Kali, she did it a lot, but may just have an off day and being sick will relieve the problem.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

This lot also do it occasionally eat grass immediately or more or less immediately sick and then fine, although occasionally they go out for a second go. As long as the dog is oherwise bright alert eating and drinking and active and it is a one off and isolated incident here and there, personally I wouldnt immediately worry.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for that. He seems ok at the moment and is asleep, which is what he would normally do at this time. I will keep an eye on him.


----------

